
Huawei, 5G and the 4th Industrial Revolution – US Shooting 2 Feet with 1 Bullet - panny
https://xenagoguevicene.com/2019/01/31/china-huawei-5g-and-the-fourth-industrial-revolution-us-shooting-two-feet-with-one-bullet-by-godfree-roberts-%E2%80%A2-29-jan-2019/
======
downrightmike
The last countries to modernize are always at the advantage. So US skips 5G,
maybe goes to 6G or whatever the next thing is. There are a lot of companies
working to get LEO constellations of internet satellites up. I'd take that
over 5G in a heartbeat. Especially since it is largely a marketing gimmic at
this point. 4G LTE is good enough for most things. How many people aren't
actually tied to a location for a large part of the day and are using wifi
anyway. 5G doesn't do anything if you are wifi connected.

